# jailebreak ou pas ? j'hésite!



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

hello! 

je ne sais si on peut lancer un sujet sur le jailebreak ou si c'est considéré comme non légal! si c'est le cas, vous pouvez supprimer mon message..

mais voilà, je me demande les risques que j'encours à jailebreaker l'iPad (première fois que je le ferai!) j'aimerai installé la copie de flash dans mon iPad, et pour ça il faut le jailebreaker! j'ai trouvé comment faire... google est ton ami!

 mais je me demande si j'encoure des risques... l'iPad reste-t-il bien protégé ? je sais qu'on perd la garantie apple mais en le réinitialisant on retire le jailebreak et la garantie revient... 

donc...

est-il beaucoup plus vulnérable une fois jailebreaké ou non ?

car mettre flash, le libérer un peu de l prison de droits d'apple, ça me plairait...

qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Novembre 2010)

Il faudra changer le mot de passe SSH je crois si tu veux restaurer sa sécurité. Mais après je ne suis pas expert en Jailbreak.


----------



## twinworld (6 Novembre 2010)

vous pouvez peut-être attendre encore un peu. Il y a un nouveau navigateur, Skyfire, qui convertit les sites flash en HTML5. Donc si c'est juste pour lire le flash, cette solution pourrait peut-être vous intéresser. 

Je note toutefois que pour le moment, l'application n'est disponible que sur le store US (elle l'a été sur les autres stores en fin de semaine, mais victime de son succès, l'application a été retirée ensuite). Par ailleurs, MacPlus relève un petit bémol pour cette application http://www.macplus.net/itrafik/depeche-56682-skyfire-de-retour-avec-un-soupcon


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> vous pouvez peut-être attendre encore un peu. Il y a un nouveau navigateur, Skyfire, qui convertit les sites flash en HTML5. Donc si c'est juste pour lire le flash, cette solution pourrait peut-être vous intéresser.
> 
> Je note toutefois que pour le moment, l'application n'est disponible que sur le store US (elle l'a été sur les autres stores en fin de semaine, mais victime de son succès, l'application a été retirée ensuite). Par ailleurs, MacPlus relève un petit bémol pour cette application http://www.macplus.net/itrafik/depeche-56682-skyfire-de-retour-avec-un-soupcon



pas encore ça! je demande justement pour avoir les inconvénients du jailerbeak! je suis pas du tout certaine de le faire (un peu peur de laiser des failles de sécurité etc) mais ça me semble tout simple à faire... donc... à savoir les risques qu'on a ...


----------



## fpoil (6 Novembre 2010)

Comme dit plus haut, la première chose à faire c'est changer les mots de passe par défaut de ssh ou le désactiver avec un utilitaire comme sbsettings.

Sinon le jailbreak est 100% réversible et un restore via itunes le fera complètement disparaître, aucune trace.


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut, la première chose à faire c'est changer les mots de passe par défaut de ssh ou le désactiver avec un utilitaire comme sbsettings.
> 
> Sinon le jailbreak est 100% réversible et un restore via itunes le fera complètement disparaître, aucune trace.



u  l'as fait ? tu es content ? 
car il y a pas mal d'avantage au jailebreak de l'iPad pour le personnaliser à sa convenance et pas selon les carcans d'apple... on peut contourner.... j'ai trouvé le logiciel esprit pour faire l'opération mais j'aimerais savoir où je m'engage...

qui est pour, qui est contre ?
merci de vos retours


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Novembre 2010)

Attend la sortie toute prochaine d'iOS 4.2 qui semble apporter de nouvelles fonctions très intéressantes. Si tu veux tout de même du jailbreack, il sera probablement disponible rapidement.
Attendre t'éviteras de refaire la manip.


----------



## fpoil (7 Novembre 2010)

Disons que pour l'ipad, c'était plus par jeux que pour être utile.... Le jailbreak de mon iPhone par contre était nécessaire et voulu rien que pour le tethering dont je me sers régulièrement...avec mon iPad.


----------



## clochelune (11 Novembre 2010)

merci à tous! je vais en effet attendre iOS 4.2 qui sortira probablement demain, ou bientôt! et ensuite je verrai... oui j'ai vu pour le changement du mot de passe...

dites-moi ceux qui ont fait le jailebreak si c'est mieux ou pas pour vous ? et pourquoi l'avez-vous fait (pour le fun j'ai lu ;-) pas mal!! l'iPhone je n'ai jamais osé, c'est drôle!! pas eu besoin en fait!)
aussi, peut-on télécharger les mises à jour futures Apple une fois le jailebreak fait (car je suis très tentée de m'y essayer!) ?

merci en tout cas de vos conseils et vos points de vue!

merci  au modo d'avoir déplacé le sujet à la bonne porte (je ne connaissais pas la cave des iBidules ;-) j'aime!


----------



## fpoil (11 Novembre 2010)

C'est le jeu du chat et de la souris, chaque mise á jour de ios écrase le jailbreak.

Donc tu as le choix : faire la mise à jour et attendre que les hackers fassent leur boulot ou attendre que les hackers aient fait leur boulot pour alors faire la mise à jour et jailbreaker dans la foulée.

Mon iPhone n'est pas jour au niveau os car je tiens au tethering, juste comblé la faille pdf, pareil pour mon iPad mais là plus par laisser aller... Sinon pour l'ipad le jailbreak c'était surtout pour l'accès à un dd externe via le camera connector pour les films de ma fille


----------



## Aleks25410 (16 Février 2011)

Si je sais bien lire, personne n'a encore vraiment expliquer si le jailbreak sur iPad, d'avoir les applications qui sont à la base payante, devenir gratuite grâce au jailbreak ??

Est-ce vrai ?? Peut-on dans la foulée télécharger la Numbers et tout le reste qui est payant ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Février 2011)

Aleks25410 a dit:


> Si je sais bien lire, personne n'a encore vraiment expliquer si le jailbreak sur iPad, d'avoir les applications qui sont à la base payante, devenir gratuite grâce au jailbreak ??
> 
> Est-ce vrai ?? Peut-on dans la foulée télécharger la Numbers et tout le reste qui est payant ??



non, il faut passer par une source cydia que même le créateur de cydia déconseille (pour raisons morales), c'est une appli venant de cette source qui te permet de télécharger les apps officielles crackées gratuitement. Ce qui, soit dit en passant n'est pas du tout le but premier du jailbreak, les cracks c'est pas bien :modo: 

(bien sérieusement, c'est surtout pour contrer cet aspect là du jailbreak que Apple s'acharne tant... Si le jailbreak ne servait qu'à personnaliser son iBidule et y ajouter des fonctionnalités, comme initialement prévu, iPapy ferait j'en suis sur beaucoup moins d'histoires)


----------



## Aleks25410 (16 Février 2011)

Merci GreenPapy pour cette petite explication. L'as-tu déja fait (jailbreaker la 4.2.1) ?

Esct-ce fiable ? Sa ne risque rien ? Quel jailbreak dois-je prendre ? GreenPoison ?

J'ai remarquer qu'ensuite on doit toujours démarrer son mac avec chez plus trop quoi ?

Genre si je part en vacance avec mon iPad, et que j'ai plus de batterie, et qu'il s'éteind, si je n'ai pas mon pc portable avec iTunes, je suis foutu ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Février 2011)

oui j'ai jailbreak la 4.2.1 et ça marche très bien sur mon iPhone en ce moment même :love:

alors ce dont tu me parle c'est des différents jailbreak, tethered et untethered. Avec le tethered tu dois en effet redémarrer ton iMachin depuis ton Mac (ou ton PC) avec redsn0w. Pour la 4.2.1 tu y a droit dans le cas d'un jailbreak avec redsn0w. Avec Greenpois0n ton jailbreak sera untethered et pour redémarrer tu le recharge juste  c'est vraiment tout con et ça se passe ICI

les jailbreak tethered je laisse tomber et je suis d'avis que tout le monde devrait faire pareil, ça correspond à des versions beta des premières beta de l'outil (des alpha quoi )


----------



## Aleks25410 (16 Février 2011)

Tout d'abord encore un merci !! 

Allez encore une petite question, que je me pose avant de jailbreaker mon iPad...
Je viens d'acquérir un iPad il  y a deux jours, et je cherche  désespérément une application identique à numbers, pour éditer, des  fichiers .xls, mais tout sa gratuitement... Après avoir parcouru  plusieurs forum ou site, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé. Bref, je me suis  donc dit je vais peut-être me renseigner pour savoir si grâce au  jailbreak de GreenPoision par exemple, je pourrai trouver toujours cette  application "numbers", normalement payante sur l'AppStore, mais elle  sera gratuite grâce au jailbreak...

Ma question est donc là, j'ai  bien compris que j'aurai droit aux applications de cydia, mais est-ce  que j'aurai le droit aux applications payantes de l'AppStore  gratuitement ??


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Février 2011)

Bon, je pense que tu es de bonne foi, on va pas s'énerver.

Les seules versions légales des applications disponibles sur l'AppStore ne sont disponibles... que sur l'AppStore. Certaines sont gratuites, beaucoup sont d'un prix très raisonnable, quelques unes sont chères, en particulier des applications pros.
Des gens ont travaillé pour développer ces applications, tu les rétribues en payant une licence pour les utiliser. C'est leur métier. Tu en a peut-être un, et tu comprendrais mal que tes clients ou ton patron t'expliquent que non, finalement ils ne vont pas te payer parce qu'ils préfèrent que tu travailles gratuitement pour eux.

Le Jailbreack permet de contourner certaines limitations et verrouillages d'Apple et d'installer certaines applications qui ne correspondent pas au cahier des charges de l'AppStore, mais qui sont bien utiles pour certains (SBSetting, MyWi, Lockscreen...) et j'en passe. Certaines sont gratuites, d'autres payantes, et, là encore, c'est bien normal.

A côté de cela, il existe hélas des sources fournissant des applications permettant de télécharger sans payer et installer de façon totalement illégale des applications disponible dans l'AppStore crackées, normalement payantes.
Alors je vais lever ton contre-sens : d'une part les télécharger n'est pas un droit, pour reprendre tes mots, mais un délit, d'autre part, c'est mépriser le travail de leurs auteurs.

Autrement dit, tu es en train de nous expliquer tranquillement que tu veux pirater des applications et tu nous demandes si tu as le droit de le faire... Ce qui est un peu inquiétant c'est que tu as l'air de parfaite bonne foi... A tout hasard, je te signale également, que si tu disposes d'une arme, ça ne te donne pas non plus le droit de braquer des banques. C'est surprenant, je sais, mais c'est vrai. 

Ces sources qui permettent de pirater très facilement des applications (pourquoi saurik ne les bloque-t-il pas ?) et les gens qui les utilisent sont de véritables plaies. A cause d'eux, pour beaucoup, jailbreack = piratage, et tout "jailbreacker" est un pirate, ce qui est très loin d'être le cas. Nous sommes beaucoup ici à avoir jailbreacké nos "iDevice(s?)"pour avoir accès à des applications bien utiles, que nous avons d'ailleurs payé parfois assez cher sur Cydia, sans avoir jamais piraté quoique ce soit.

Tu as acheté un iPad, c'est un appareil coûteux ; peut-être qu'en fouillant dans tes tiroirs tu trouveras les quelques euros que coûte Numbers sur iPad ?


----------



## linky-monky (1 Mars 2011)

A propos, cydia, c'est un genre d'Appstore mais dont aucun bénéfice ne revient à Apple ?
Un genre d'Appstore indépendant en quelque sorte ? Pas de vérifications, mise en libre service, prix fixé selon le développeur et sans modération ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (2 Mars 2011)

linky-monky a dit:


> A propos, cydia, c'est un genre d'Appstore mais dont aucun bénéfice ne revient à Apple ?
> Un genre d'Appstore indépendant en quelque sorte ? Pas de vérifications, mise en libre service, prix fixé selon le développeur et sans modération ?


en gros c'est ça sauf que sa fonctionne par sources (tu rentres une URL dans Cydia ce qui te donne accès à ce que contient ce repository) et que si en tant que petit malin tu trouve des sources méconnues tu peux trouver des tweak que personne n'as et ça, c'est la classe 

Mais il y a tout de même des vérifications notamment par Saurik (le dev de Cydia) pour éviter de trouver tout et n'importe quoi comme des applis crackées ou encore plus débile, des applis Cydia crackées :modo:

Prix fixé par le dev avec aucune modération déclarée en tous cas. Mais il sait que si son truc est trop cher, un concurrent sortira un truc équivalent pour moins cher (exemple, la licence biteSMS à $4,99 ou la license iRealSMS 3 à $12,99? )


----------



## linky-monky (3 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les précisions greenpapy ! Je me plaît bien sur mon iphone non jailbreaké


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

Le jailbreak peut-être simpa pour plusieurs choses, les applications gratuites, du petit jeu débile au GPS, la customisation entières de ton téléphone (par exemple moi, j'ai choisi les coloris bleu turquoise et violet, donc j'ai refais toutes mes icones de ces couleurs un peu comme des néons (je posterais une photo ), enfin personnellement, sa ne ma baissé l'autonomie que de 30mn, donc je ne vois pas la différence au niveau inconvénient, deplus, la garantie n'est pas touché, il suffit de le restaurer en cas de problème. Ce qui fais sauter la garantie est lorsque tu sors la CM, car une vis est sous un autocollant que l'on doit déchirer ou il est écrit "DO NOT MOOVE".
Le jailbreak est simple, facile et rapide, et pour ma part il n'apporte que du bien =)


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

De mon coté, j'avais jailbreaké mon ancien iphone 3gs l'an dernier et j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises : instabilité du systeme et surtout de la batterie. Depuis je prefere vivre dans le monde fermée de la pomme c'est plus sur !


----------

